# 2010 Adams bumper pull horse trailer



## horsgal (Feb 4, 2009)

We have decided that we need a three horse instead of a two, so we have put ours up for sale. It is a 2010 Adams 743-DR, two horse bumper pull with dressing room. It is in new condition and has been used approx. 6 times, title in hand, $8200. P.M. me if interested.


----------

